# iMac freezes while booting



## rwerbeck1 (Dec 19, 2006)

I've got an iMac G5 that had been working fine until yesterday. Now, when I go to power it on, it starts up, a cd in the drive makes some noice, and the screen freezes on the grey screen with the apple on it. About 5-10 seconds after that, the fans kick on at full speed and nothing else happens. 

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what happens when you stick the restore cd in the drive and try to boot from it?


----------



## rwerbeck1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Just realized I didn't mention that. There's a disc stuck in the drive that won't come out, even with holding down the mouse button during power-up.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, thats the cause of the problem. it must reconize the issue and is failing the hardware scan before booting. try doing this:


apple support said:


> On a PowerPC-based Macintosh (but not an Intel-based Macintosh), you may use Open Firmware to eject a CD or DVD disc when normal methods for ejecting it have not succeeded.
> 
> To eject a disc with Open Firmware commands, follow these steps:
> 
> ...


if that won't get it out, then its time for you to take your mac to the closest apple authroized repair center so that they can replace the drive, and exstract the disk from the old drive.


----------

